# Funky looking racks



## liljoe0985 (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone have any pics of just plain retarded looking deer shot or on camera? Now I'm not talking about those beautiful non-typicals, I'm talking about those that look like they've been eating paint chips or something. Ones that you would compare to the kid that use to eat his boogers and lick the windows on the school bus when you were younger! Ill start with one to give ya an idea.  This deer was a friend of a friends future son in laws first deer...called him "The Riddler" bc of the question mark looking tine lol


----------



## swamp wise (Nov 7, 2012)

liljoe0985 said:


> Anyone have any pics of just plain retarded looking deer shot or on camera? Now I'm not talking about those beautiful non-typicals, I'm talking about those that look like they've been eating paint chips or something. Ones that you would compare to the kid that use to eat his boogers and lick the windows on the school bus when you were younger! Ill start with one to give ya an idea.  This deer was a friend of a friends future son in laws first deer...called him "The Riddler" bc of the question mark looking tine lol



I wish I could find the pic of one I had on my old lease. One of his tines grew down thru his head and came out his eye. He looked crazy


----------



## DuckArrow (Nov 7, 2012)

I have all of these on cam this year. Weird looking racks.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=721320


----------



## arich (Nov 7, 2012)

Caught this guy on my camera about 100 times


----------



## southernboy2147 (Nov 7, 2012)

arich said:


> Caught this guy on my camera about 100 times



thats pretty normal for a young spike


----------



## dkennedy (Nov 7, 2012)

Here's one


----------



## fxwg85 (Nov 7, 2012)

Here's one


----------



## fxwg85 (Nov 7, 2012)

One more.


----------



## MD746 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## flingin1 (Nov 7, 2012)

this guy


----------



## stevo15 (Nov 8, 2012)

Man that last one looks like a train hit him!!!!!!


----------



## liljoe0985 (Nov 8, 2012)

Zombie Deer!...man that thing looks nasty, racks kinda cool


----------



## HM (Nov 8, 2012)

This guy is always on Cam and hangs out in the food plot no matter how much coughing I do. I've just started using him as a decoy.


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 8, 2012)

flingin1, I wouldn't know whether to laugh or cry if that thing hobbled out in front of me...Just goes to show you how tough these animals are, because that thing looks like he got run over by a tank. Twice.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## bigolebuck (Nov 8, 2012)

I posted this already on this site but heres the same pic


----------



## liljoe0985 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ewww


----------



## WELLS8230 (Nov 8, 2012)

wow


----------



## Greenecntyhunter25 (Nov 8, 2012)

Killed him Nov 1 this year.


----------



## Cab (Nov 9, 2012)

flingin1 said:


> this guy



Looks like he got caught in a dryer!


----------



## trubluau (Nov 9, 2012)

flingin1 said:


> this guy



Man he got hit by a truck. His front left leg is broken, hair all frayed up. Something ain't right with him.


----------



## liljoe0985 (Nov 9, 2012)

looks like he just left the bar


----------



## doerun101 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Turned around rack...*

pretty interesting how that happened


----------



## Quail man (Nov 9, 2012)

that looks normal to me


----------



## doerun101 (Nov 9, 2012)

left main beam facing the rear..


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is one I wounded the year before


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 11, 2012)

THAT'S AWESOME the backwards rack! That's a sweet mount


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think the camera angle has yall fooled.  Looks normal to me.  Got anymore pics of him?


----------



## SwampDonkey09 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think that one is normal too. The angle of the picture makes it look backwards.


----------



## doerun101 (Nov 11, 2012)

I had a couple of pics of him.  Never saw him during the season.  I did everything you could do to the pics and the two pics I had the left beam was turned toward the rear.  I wanted to see him, in person, to know for sure.  He would have been drt. If I had gotten a chance...


----------



## flyfisher007 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Cactus buck*

got this yesterday. very funky


----------



## doerun101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Congratulations.  You gonna try and mount it with or without the velvet?


----------



## flyfisher007 (Nov 11, 2012)

doerun101 said:


> Congratulations.  You gonna try and mount it with or without the velvet?



Just has he is. Taking him to the taxidermist in thye morning.


----------



## DuckArrow (Nov 11, 2012)

flyfisher007 said:


> got this yesterday. very funky



? Now nice you have finally ground checked that brute.  Did he have testicles or what is the determination for him to grow like that?


----------



## flyfisher007 (Nov 12, 2012)

waterfowler423 said:


> ? Now nice you have finally ground checked that brute.  Did he have testicles or what is the determination for him to grow like that?



His testicles never developed. This is the only Cactus Buck I have seen in perso and few in pics. Is it weird that the first thing I did was lift his legs to check out his package before I grabbed the antlers?????


----------



## KDavis (Nov 12, 2012)

*BF Grant*

Here is one I shot Nov 1st this year at BF Grant. Bio. showed me and abscise he had. Said it was because of fighting in past years, he had broken it off at the base and cracked his skull plate. Shame since the left beam had 65 inchs of bone


----------



## respro (Nov 12, 2012)

bigolebuck said:


> I posted this already on this site but heres the same pic



That aint right!


----------



## trubluau (Nov 12, 2012)

Two left sides


----------



## kickers (Nov 12, 2012)

Wish i knew what happen with these two......


----------



## liljoe0985 (Nov 12, 2012)

The second pic with the palmation is awesome!


----------



## treedawg (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's a little freak from a few weeks ago.

td


----------



## bsanders (Nov 12, 2012)

you guys with these "backwards" racked bucks........really? backwards? c'mon guys!


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 13, 2012)

cool photos guys


----------



## mrducks1188 (Nov 14, 2012)

This is my Special needs deer from last year!


----------



## loglayer (Nov 14, 2012)

*wierd spike..*

wierd spike with extras


----------



## bobby07 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got him this year. Front left leg was broken.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 16, 2012)

Spike w 25.5" spread


----------



## southernboy2147 (Nov 16, 2012)

doerun101 said:


> pretty interesting how that happened



it no way do i see either one of these beams backwards... i have stared at this pi and stared at it... they are both facing foward....


----------



## southernboy2147 (Nov 16, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> Spike w 25.5" spread



do u have another pic of him??


----------



## flyfisher007 (Nov 16, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> Spike w 25.5" spread



That is CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 16, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> Spike w 25.5" spread



I've got one of those. You got me beat though. 23" spread.


----------



## Half Draw (Nov 16, 2012)

A buddy of mine killed this one earlier this month in IL.


----------



## cneedha1 (Nov 16, 2012)

i have some absolutely absurd ones on cam.  i will put them up soon.  i have 4 bucks that are legitimate unicorns.  They have one main beam coming straight out the front, then they have a full normal rack with brow tines.  I also have a 16" spike, at least 3 yrs old. 

My FAVORITE one is one on our place in sandersville. he is a six yr old six pt.   been a six his entire life.  now he is at least 25" wide, the absolute largest deer i have ever seen at least 260lbs and he has NO TAIL.   apparently he is sterile because we have none other like him.


----------



## headhunter 07 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shot him in forsyth county 2005


----------



## deerdander (Nov 16, 2012)

One of my son's friends saw this cowhorn buck several times and told him to shoot him. A 5 1/2 yr old without tines.


----------



## jimmellow (Nov 19, 2012)

Did any of these deer come from Dawson Forest?


----------



## TrophyHunter8 (Nov 20, 2012)

These are some awesome deer, they'd make some neat mounts.


----------



## RangerZ21 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Winner!!*

Here you go... CRAZY RACK!!  DROP RACK... not Drop Tine.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 21, 2012)

RangerZ21 said:


> Here you go... CRAZY RACK!!  DROP RACK... not Drop Tine.



I believe you put this guy out of his misery.


----------



## JAXON (Nov 21, 2012)

*Weirdo*

I dont know about this feller


----------



## deerhunter388 (Nov 21, 2012)

RangerZ21 said:


> Here you go... CRAZY RACK!!  DROP RACK... not Drop Tine.



He looks like he has a brush guard for his face!


----------



## KevinsWorld (Nov 21, 2012)

spike with the large spread gets my vote, but some very cool,crazy,what the heck bucks in here for sure thanks guys!!


----------



## kodyt07 (Nov 22, 2012)

doerun101 said:


> pretty interesting how that happened



I dont see it,,, looks perfect to me...


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Nov 24, 2012)

Already posted this under the deer hunting fourms but i figured id share it agian. Fits in good on this thread. My dad shot it a few weeks back in cherokee county.


----------



## Stomper (Nov 26, 2012)

Got this one a few weeks back. 9 pt with a jacked up main beam. Also did not have a bit of hair around his eyes.


----------



## alexparr (Nov 26, 2012)

Do you think his main beam is broke off or just genetics??


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Shot this one this year in Elbert County.  Palmated brow with no main beam on left side.


----------



## grizznasty93 (Nov 27, 2012)

my dad has managed to kill several bucks with one testical lol


----------



## WELLS8230 (Nov 27, 2012)

wow!


----------



## rosewood (Nov 27, 2012)

grizznasty93 said:


> my dad has managed to kill several bucks with one testical lol



Maybe it is just me, but I never count.


----------



## grizznasty93 (Nov 27, 2012)

well when the deer is hangin up in front of you spread eagle its kinda hard not to see


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (Nov 27, 2012)

It is crazy!!!!!


----------



## nock'em dead (Dec 4, 2012)

*The cream of my crop*

love seeing these when your wanting a big one!


----------



## nock'em dead (Dec 4, 2012)

few more


----------



## goastinstructor (Dec 4, 2012)

Nock'em Dead you must use lead paint on your feeders then put'em under power lines... Cull maybe?


----------



## JTharpe (Dec 4, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> Spike w 25.5" spread


wow heck of a spike


----------



## nock'em dead (Dec 4, 2012)

goastinstructor said:


> Nock'em Dead you must use lead paint on your feeders then put'em under power lines... Cull maybe?



Feels like it sometimes. The worst of 10 years worth of pics though. I don't care what anyone says though, I know what fixes them -


----------



## 7 point (Dec 13, 2012)

hear my 7 point what would cause this?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 13, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=436827&highlight=washington+county+warrior


----------



## jbemory (Dec 16, 2012)

We called this one Junky buck


----------



## six (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## UGABuckeye (Dec 16, 2012)

Lopside


----------

